# First steam engine



## Pertsa (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello everybody!

 I found this great site, and I show pictures of my first steam engine.
It is made by Michel Niggel plans, from John-Tom pages (http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html)
Now I am working on easier stirling engine project. It is also from John-Tom pages. Solidwork plan, page2.
Needed information to good displacer material.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Pertsa.
Very nice engine. Looking forward to your Stirling build.
Tell us a little about yourself!


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi pertsa, and welcome to our forum.

Your models display excellent workmanship! :bow:

Thanks for sharing your work.

-MB


----------



## Pertsa (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you!
I am cnc machiner from Finland. I am working on machining center and robodrill, excellent to my hobbies 
Steam boiler is maybe my next project, alpha stirling engine is also on my mind. I am searching good plans to these..


----------



## nemoc (Nov 21, 2009)

WOW Pertsa! Beautiful engine. I look forward to your future projects.

Craig


----------



## m_kilde (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Pertsa

I too think it's a very nicely build engine.

Thankyou for showing


----------



## Deanofid (Nov 21, 2009)

Very pretty engine!


----------



## Maryak (Nov 22, 2009)

Pertsa,

Lovely engine. :bow:

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 22, 2009)

Pertsa, a most impressive display... 

 :bow:

Would you consider posting a log for your Stirling build?

Welcome from me too...

take care, 
tom


----------



## steamer (Nov 22, 2009)

Nicely Done!

Welcome!

Dave


----------



## CMS (Nov 22, 2009)

Big time shiny and looking good, better get some shades if you're going to look at this little puffer for long!!! 8).


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice first build. 
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome and nicely done Pertsa. As to the displacer material, have you considered the foam board used often in housing construction? Not easy to machine but can be mounted on the lathe and "ground" with something like a Dremel tool with cylindrical sanding tip on it.

Bill


----------



## Pertsa (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you all!



> Would you consider posting a log for your Stirling build?



It is almost done, but I can take some pictures when finish this model. 
When I start next, probably bigger project, I can post log with building photos.
This website gives to me many new ideas to next engine! Lets see.




> Welcome and nicely done Pertsa. As to the displacer material, have you considered the foam board used often in housing construction? Not easy to machine but can be mounted on the lathe and "ground" with something like a Dremel tool with cylindrical sanding tip on it.



Thank you, I try something like this!


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 9, 2009)

Pertsa  said:
			
		

> Hello everybody!
> 
> I found this great site, and I show pictures of my first steam engine.
> It is made by Michel Niggel plans, from John-Tom pages (http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html)
> ...


wow that looks cool....great work


----------



## tmuir (Dec 11, 2009)

Shiny, I like shiny.
Mainly because I'm too lazy to do it.
If thats your first build, you've done a great jon.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NickG (Dec 11, 2009)

Excellent work. I've seen the LTD stirlings built using an expanded polystyrene displacer. It won't necessarily be easy to get it to run as the pressure difference in those engines is tiny. But having seen your workmanship I don't think you'll have a problem.

Well done

Nick


----------

